# How come I didn't know



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

that they make a _paintable_ clear caulk? 

Ued some last week, very nice stuff.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> that they make a _paintable_ clear caulk?
> 
> Ued some last week, very nice stuff.


Do tell..... Who makes it?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Big Stretch makes some, but I used some of this.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Better be nice at $17.50 a tube 

Thanks for the info though.......


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I paid around $5 a tube at a local PPG/Porter store. That link I provided was just for info.

It was worth it to be able to caulk in some old stained window casings with major gaps and paint around them. Looked nice when done, and was very clear. I couldn't really see it on the frames/casings at all unless I put my nose up on it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think polyseamseal makes one too.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I paid around $5 a tube at a local PPG/Porter store. That link I provided was just for info.
> 
> It was worth it to be able to caulk in some old stained window casings with major gaps and paint around them. Looked nice when done, and was very clear. I couldn't really see it on the frames/casings at all unless I put my nose up on it.


Thanks, now I'm going to look for it. The pricing on the link took me aback.......


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

I used Big Stretch in an older home that had huge gaps at crown molding and baseboard over a year ago. I recently returned to the home and it was still holding up. I didn't know they made a clear.



Sage


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You'd know these things if you spent more time in the field and less in the office....LOL


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

K, gotta ask. Why do you need clear if your gonna paint it. I would prefer white so I can see it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> K, gotta ask. Why do you need clear if your gonna paint it. I would prefer white so I can see it.


PWG said he was filling gaps around stained windows and painting around them. I assume in this case, the caulk could follow the crack onto the stained portion and not worry, then paint the surrounding.....


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/White-Lightning-WL0003067-3006-Ultra-Ultra-Clear-Caulk-4200028.html


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

RedDevil PaintMaster has a clear paintable, White Lightning has a paintable clear as well. These ones are more like the traditional white caulks we use, not solvent bases like I believe the Lexel is.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Geocell 2300
http://www.geocelusa.com/php/oic/product.php?prdb_product_id=7


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

I think DAP even has a clear paintable.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> PWG said he was filling gaps around stained windows and painting around them. I assume in this case, the caulk could follow the crack onto the stained portion and not worry, then paint the surrounding.....


Awww, I was thinking like a door jamb where every bit of it would be painted.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sherwin Williams has SherMax comes in clear and white


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

wtf, been using it for years...goes in white, dries clear. REALLY loose stuff has no body to it.


there's a thread about it already, not gonna link it though, you'll have to search.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> that they make a _paintable_ clear caulk?
> 
> Ued some last week, very nice stuff.



The kind I like starts out whitish then turns clear, Makes it easier to see the size and diameter of the bead.

The one thing I don't like doing about using clear to fill that space is that on larger gaps, it kind of looks black where you can see into space that has been caulked. And it has the effect of seeming like the cut line doesn't go all the way up against the trim.

By the time the gap is small enough that that effect is not visible, it also is small enough that no caulking is needed.

We used to use it on windows that had stained and lacquered inserts, but the casing were lacquered white.

We would put clear caulk between the scheme break between the white and stained wood.

It is a pretty interesting design style for finishing.

Doors would be stained and finished with a clear, casings/base,crown would be finished in an opaque lacquer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep just about every painting caulk brand has a paintable clear, goes on white and dries clear.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DAP3.0 is awesome stuff where you need clear around a counter or tub surround where is will get wet, paintable in 3 hours on heavy gaps. clear.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yep just about every painting caulk brand has a paintable clear, goes on white and dries clear.


Work I think he was talking about go on clear and dry clear, but I have been wrong before.:thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

*How come I didn't know* 

......have to try to fix a few seams???:whistling2:


----------

